# New jewel cichlids



## greggb (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi all. I wound up with two jewel cichlids by accident. I'm new to cichlids (though I'm learning as much about them as I can) and assumed the LFS knew what they were talking about when they told me they were a type of peacock, even though they looked nothing like a peacock. I was stocking my 55 gallon tank with peacocks.

I find them to be really interesting, attractive fish, and I have a 29 gallon tank all cycled and ready at my office that's currently without inhabitants (except for one catfish that I can move out of there into my 55 gallon). I've read that a 29 gallon tank will suffice for two jewels. So I think I'm going to put them in there, unless anyone would advise against doing that.

I know you're going for different water conditions than you are with Malawi cichlids. My 29 gallon tank would suit them perfectly, as far as water conditions go.

My question is about pairing. From what I've read an ideal setup is a pair of jewels alone in a tank. I've also read that the best way to go about getting a pair is to put 6 or so in a tank and let them pair up naturally.

Not having any experience with this species (and very little with cichlids), I'm not sure if their current behavior indicates pairing. They're in my 55 gallon Malawi tank now with peacocks around the same size (about 2.5"). For the first week I had them they swam around like the other fish and acted like normal cichlids. Today I noticed that they were pretty attached to each other. They started hanging out in a large plastic stump ornament together, and really haven't gotten far from each other.

There are pretty noticeable difference in coloration between the two. One is at least a few shades of a darker red than the other. And one has black spots behind his gill, while the other has more green colored spots. I've read that jewels can be difficult to sex, so I'm not positive these differences are a result of their gender.

So anyway, I'm really hoping this indicates pairing. It would be great to be lucky enough to have gotten a pair.

Does this sound like pairing to you?

Thanks,
Gregg


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi,

First, yes a *bonded* pair of jewels will work fine in a 29g (thats my current setup). Of course a 29g does not offer much retreat if things get heated, so the pair needs to be stable. My advice would be to do exactly that, mine are great to watch.

Second, 6 fish and watch for a pair is the best way to achieve a pair, however a 29g will not support 6 2.5" jewels, and you can't go and add 4 little guys now can you? I've read and been told that getting a compatible Jewel pair can be difficult, but I've also read the opposite. In my experience, I got a vented pair at the LFS (so guaranteed male and female), and they bonded very easily. There was one fit of aggression, but that was it and they are inseparable now.

So how would I advise you? Jewels generally have very aggressive conspecific tendencies, so I'd think the fact they are hanging out together is a good sign but not a conclusive one. With jewels colour and marking aren't a good indicator, but if they came from the same clutch (likely if you purchased them from the same tank at the same time), males should be slightly larger, and possibly have a more pronounced forehead. Pictures would help.

Vent the fish. There is an article in the library and tons of posts about how. If you have a male and female, sit and wait and see if they pair up (they may already be on their way). If not, I'd rehome one, and put a ratio of 1 male to 2 or 3 females int he 29g, and when a pair forms, immediately rehome the others.

Hope that helps!


----------



## greggb (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! That helps a lot. Now just wait until you hear this.

When I turned the light on this morning all of the peacocks were hiding in the rock pile. Normally they come rushing out to meet me for their morning feeding. But none of them would leave their caves. One of the jewels was out and very active, and went after the food. The peacocks eventually started coming out just long enough to grab a bite of food, and I noticed that the jewel was being very agressive towards them.

The other jewel was hanging out in the stump ornament again, and I took a closer look this time and noticed a bunch of little tiny eggs. I'm not joking!

I'll get a picture up in a minute here.

But I need to figure out what to do. The peacocks are terrified, and it looks like the lighter-colored jewel is going through the caves and scaring them out.

I really need to get the jewels out of the tank. I don't know if I should just take them out and leave the eggs, or bring the eggs with them. The eggs are stuck to the stump ornament, so I could remove the stump and put it in the other tank. I'm not sure if the eggs would survive the move. And to be honest, I wasn't really ready for breeding fish. I had no idea they'd breed at this age.

Would it stress them too much if I just pulled the adults out and left the eggs for now?

I have to do something now because they are seriously terrorizing the tank.

Thanks,
Gregg


----------



## greggb (Feb 4, 2010)

Here's a picture of the eggs:


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Ha!

The convict of the Westies does it again! I wish mine would spawn now...

Were I you I would do one of the following two options:

1) Add a divider, separating the jewels from the peacocks. Jewels are known to be extremely aggressive when spawning, so they really can't be allowed to get at any of the other fish.

2) Forget the eggs, remove the parents into the 29, but again, add a divider so that each fish is alone in half the tank. the reason for this is the male may want to spawn again, but the female needs time to recoup and produce more eggs. Many a female has been beaten up or killed by a male who wants to spawn before she is ready.

Good luck!


----------



## GeneralBrackish (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah you have to move the Jewels out of that tank immediatly b4 they kill every Peacock in that tank.

I have kept Jewel cichlids before and they get extremely rough @ breeding time. The 2 I use to have kill my entire West African tank including a Knife fish and 10" Buttokuferi once the female laid the eggs.

And yes spilt the male n the female up to give her time to re-cup or he will kill her out of frustration.


----------



## greggb (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I moved the fish before I had a chance to read any of these. I didn't split the two fish up, but I haven't seen any signs of agression at all. I've kept an eye on them all day and they're both getting along.

I read an article earlier today about raising water temperature to get jewels to breed. Well, a few days ago, the water heater in my tank malfunctioned and was stuck on permanently. As a result the temperature got to about 88 degrees. I fixed the problem, but wonder if that didn't have something to do with the spawn?

They're in a 29 gallon tank now by themselves with some nice hiding places, rocks, plants, and sand for a substrate. I'd think they'd be much happier here than they were in the Malawi tank. So I guess we'll see if they spawn again sometime soon.

Thanks again,
Gregg


----------

